# DatabaseMetaData+DATA_TYPE



## Gast (13. Mrz 2005)

Hallo ich habe folgendes problem ich lese Metadaten aus meiner DB(mysql) aus mit unter auch den Datentpy der Spalte... dies mache ich mit folgenden code:


```
int type = rs.getInt("DATA_TYPE");
```

Jetzt würde ich gern wissen ob jemand die Zuordnung weiß wie z.b. 4 = Integer. Konnte leider nichts in der Dokumentation finden.
Oder ist das falsch wie ich es da auslese und das hat nicht wirklich was mit den Datentypen zu tun?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mrz 2005)

past schon, siehe

java.sql.Types

(das wird hoffentlich in JDBC 4.0 überarbeitet und zu einer enum gemacht, ist ziemlich nervig damit zu arbeiten...)


----------



## mayer (13. Mrz 2005)

BIT -7 
BOOLEAN 16 
TINYINT -6 
SMALLINT 5 
INTEGER 4 
BIGINT -5 
FLOAT 6 
REAL 7 
DOUBLE 8 
NUMERIC 2 
DECIMAL 3 
CHAR 1 
VARCHAR 12 
LONGVARCHAR -1 
DATE 91 
TIME 92 
TIMESTAMP 93 
BINARY -2 
VARBINARY -3 
LONGVARBINARY -4 
NULL 0 
DATALINK 70 
JAVA_OBJECT 2000 
DISTINCT 2001 
STRUCT 2002 
ARRAY 2003 
REF 2006 
OTHER 1111 

mfg mayer


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2005)

super danke


----------

